# what's that blue stuff?



## okiemama

Everyone js spraying on their goats butt? Icy hot?


----------



## ThreeHavens

You may be talking about Blu Kote. I spray on on my banded boys to keep infection at bay.


----------



## goatgirl132

Are you at a show? If show its more than likely cool blue ir an off brand of it 
Its for lands to tighten up their skin you use it on goats to most oople just spray it on their butts to name them keep their tail up but you can spray it all over like i do


----------



## okiemama

goatgirl132 said:


> Are you at a show? If show its more than likely cool blue ir an off brand of it
> Its for lands to tighten up their skin you use it on goats to most oople just spray it on their butts to name them keep their tail up but you can spray it all over like i do


Yes I mean at the show. I wonder if watered Down icy hot would have the same effect?


----------



## goatgirl132

I dunno
i wouldn't wanna burn them once the started moveing 
But watered down ut might work
If you just want the tail effect then use an ice cube and put it under their tail and hold it there

I use it all over bc it tighten up the skin on my more "wrinkly" wethers


----------



## Dani-1995

Its probably cool blue. It is supposed to tighten the hide on wethers making them handle firmer. I've never used it but handled several goast without it and then with it, I don't think it works. It also makes the tail stand up but it burns and stings. I wouldn't use it because I don't think its worth it to have my goat uncomfortable so his tail is up. 

Where I show icing their tops is banned although some people do it. I think it would just make them cold and not really tighten up the skin. I could be wrong but we aren't allowed to do it and I don't really see a reason to anyway. My uniced wether beat all the iced and cool blue sprayed wethers at several shows so I think it depends on the actual goat more than if he's iced or sprayed with cool blue


----------



## goatgirl132

The iceing contracts the skin making it tighter 
Like your hands "shrink" after holding a cold drink for a while.
your hands are sdrinking its your skin tightening up.

It works on the ones with the looser skin


----------



## Dani-1995

I was always top it tightened the muscle. I don't think anything but bracing and working makes the muscle tighten. 

I've never used it and never noticed a difference in other peoples goats. I've never had a reason to use it and heard it can be uncomfortable for the goat. Again, don't know it to be true


----------



## HoosierShadow

I've seen people drape cold wet towels they soaked in coolers last summer at the fairs, and ice and I was like OMG poor goats! I remember asking someone what it was for and they said to tighten them up. 

No thanks, my kids will do what they can with their goats and that will just have to be enough. I'm with Dani why make them uncomfortable? 

I've never seen anyone spray them with stuff, but I could have overlooked it.
I don't know if that's allowed or not.

I know at the state fair your not allowed to bring aerosal cans, and your supposed to prep your goat as natural as possible they don't want all the sprays, etc.


----------



## Dani-1995

HoosierShadow said:


> I've seen people drape cold wet towels they soaked in coolers last summer at the fairs, and ice and I was like OMG poor goats! I remember asking someone what it was for and they said to tighten them up.
> 
> No thanks, my kids will do what they can with their goats and that will just have to be enough. I'm with Dani why make them uncomfortable?
> 
> I've never seen anyone spray them with stuff, but I could have overlooked it.
> I don't know if that's allowed or not.
> 
> I know at the state fair your not allowed to bring aerosal cans, and your supposed to prep your goat as natural as possible they don't want all the sprays, etc.


I don't mind fitting products at all... in fact fitting is one of the best part but icing and spraying just doesn't make sense. The best should win either way... if you have the best wether there then you'll win regardless. Not trying to offend anyone just my opinion.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Dani-1995 said:


> I don't mind fitting products at all... in fact fitting is one of the best part but icing and spraying just doesn't make sense. The best should win either way... if you have the best wether there then you'll win regardless. Not trying to offend anyone just my opinion.


I totally agree. Fitting, etc. doesn't bother me, but the icing and thinking they are going to get an advantage, I just thought...REALLY? lol
To each their own I guess.

We could probably do a lot better with fitting, but I am absolutely no pro at this stuff. I'm lousy with clippers too lol But it's enough to get the kids by with their goats.
At the shows, the kids might use something like show sheen after they brush their goats/dust their coats off especially if it's dusty and their coat doesn't look all that shiny. Or they will use the stuff you recommended 'Pink' <Pink isn't allowed at state fair tho' >.

heck, I use Pink if we are taking a goat in the SUV <non emergency of course>. Makes them smell good LOL 
I remember taking a pair of bucklings to auction in the back of my SUV, and sprayed them with Pink. The guy at the auction complimented on how good they smelled LOL!! :laugh:


----------



## crocee

okiemama said:


> Yes I mean at the show. I wonder if watered Down icy hot would have the same effect?


You ever gotten icy hot on your nether regions? That poor goat wouldn't be able to stand still.


----------



## okiemama

crocee said:


> You ever gotten icy hot on your nether regions? That poor goat wouldn't be able to stand still.


No I haven't lol I was saying it in more of a "wouldn't icy hot do the sane thing for less than half the price ?" Kinda way.


----------



## Trickyroo

I doubt they would use icy hot just because after the cooling , 
it turns hot , so wouldnt that be the opposite of what they want to achieve ? JMO .


----------



## Dani-1995

I'm not sure icy hot would do anything but make them mad. I've never used it on my self but it isn't for loosening muscles? Or am I thinking of something else??


----------



## Dani-1995

HoosierShadow said:


> I totally agree. Fitting, etc. doesn't bother me, but the icing and thinking they are going to get an advantage, I just thought...REALLY? lol
> To each their own I guess.
> 
> We could probably do a lot better with fitting, but I am absolutely no pro at this stuff. I'm lousy with clippers too lol But it's enough to get the kids by with their goats.
> At the shows, the kids might use something like show sheen after they brush their goats/dust their coats off especially if it's dusty and their coat doesn't look all that shiny. Or they will use the stuff you recommended 'Pink' <Pink isn't allowed at state fair tho' >.
> 
> heck, I use Pink if we are taking a goat in the SUV <non emergency of course>. Makes them smell good LOL
> I remember taking a pair of bucklings to auction in the back of my SUV, and sprayed them with Pink. The guy at the auction complimented on how good they smelled LOL!! :laugh:


Lovveee the smell of pink oil. Actually, most grooming supplies smell good.


----------



## Trickyroo

Dani-1995 said:


> I'm not sure icy hot would do anything but make them mad. I've never used it on my self but it isn't for loosening muscles? Or am I thinking of something else??


Im think about the same product , applying that to a goat would do nothing
but shock the heck out of the poor thing IMO .....
Maybe its a different product they are talking about , lol.


----------



## Dani-1995

Yeah I think icy hot would just make them uncomfortable and mad. I wouldn't want to show a mad goat... not fun


----------



## goatgirl132

Cool blue dosent burn them put it on your self and get active 
Now go put ice hot on your self and get active 
Feel the difference? So will the goat


----------



## Dani-1995

I've had it sprayed on me before... I wouldn't say it hurt per se, but to an animal that doesn't know what it is, it could make them testy and ill. If it works for you thats great, I just don't personally see a purpose and will not use it.


----------

